# El Natural Fish Bowl



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

In the process of my first true el natural tank in a 1 gallon fish bowl. No heater, no filter. What kind of fish can I put in? If I put a betta in can I also put some sort of algea eater? Or should i put a few shrimp instead/ What about scavengers?


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 9, 2009)

Keith, you should read Diana Walstads' forum entry on her shrimp bowls. I believe they are also both 1 gallon types without filters/heaters. 


I personally wouldn't want to keep a beta long term in only 1 gallon - I know lots of people do it - but, they love to swim - I watch my girls in their 20 gallons and they're soooo happy darting from one side of the tank to the other, such a beautiful thing. I'd recommend at least 2.5 gallons for a single betta. And, even better would be a 5 gallon.


----------



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

RoseyD said:


> Keith, you should read Diana Walstads' forum entry on her shrimp bowls. I believe they are also both 1 gallon types without filters/heaters.
> 
> I personally wouldn't want to keep a beta long term in only 1 gallon - I know lots of people do it - but, they love to swim - I watch my girls in their 20 gallons and they're soooo happy darting from one side of the tank to the other, such a beautiful thing. I'd recommend at least 2.5 gallons for a single betta. And, even better would be a 5 gallon.


Her entry is what gave me the idea to do the fish bowl here in my office. I just don't know what fauna to stock it with.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, shrimp are cute... little cherries, or the green malaysian... I'd love a tank with those in it... 

Have you considered your lighting source yet? 

Since offices are so often AC'ed like crazy - whatever 'fauna' you choose, will need research on what its' happy environment is - lack of heater could make for some really cold desk water if the AC never gets shut off...


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

keithrocks said:


> In the process of my first true el natural tank in a 1 gallon fish bowl. No heater, no filter. What kind of fish can I put in? If I put a betta in can I also put some sort of algea eater? Or should i put a few shrimp instead/ What about scavengers?


I have a 1.5 gallon fishbowl NPT on my desk at work. I tried fish when I first set it up and had no luck getting them to survive. Shrimp have done great. I recommend shrimp because even the small fish tend to like more room.

As far as temperature is concerned, I can't find anything to back me, but I think I heard that a small body of water, like a fish bowl or a glass of water left alone will actually reach equilibrium at a temperature above room temperature. Maybe someone here can correct me and sorry if this is wrong. 
At any rate, a plus is that the office will normally have a constant temperature so you won't have to worry about fluctuations.


----------



## keithrocks (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to start learning about shrimp.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 9, 2009)

I was wondering... in brookstones last month, they were selling the saddest looking thing - called an ecosystem ... looked like a quarter gallon sealed tank with a tiny hole in the top to feed the two dwarf frogs... there was a small bamboo growing in it and the water was filled halfway. 

the sales person said you drop in a few pellets twice a week, and when the water gets low, they have a funnel thing to allow you to pour in more water. 

That the frogs can live for 4 years like that... REALLY SAD...

anyway - 1.5 gallons in similar fashion - could you put on a cover and keep 2 frogs in your el natural fish bowl?  you'd definitely need a cover though... I can well imagine frogs deciding to take a walk around the office ... and you'd have some explaining to do.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 9, 2009)

This tank will need a lot more work, and a few more plants - but, here's a 2.5 gallon that I put together on Saturday, with a betta occupant...

Day 2 - with Fish








In window, but with occasional sunblock mechanism installed








First afternoon - fresh planted - cloudy water, and one interested cat... 








By the end of day 3, the water is now clear - and resident Betta - Sir Lancelot is a happy sort ... leaving bubble nests to show his good mood. (haven't taken a picture of that yet...)


----------

